# Great article in the latest Dakota Country magazine.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Being that I do not live in ND (I hope that I someday will, that will be up to the wife!) I have to compensate by reading as much as I can about it. So I eagerly await the monthly arrival of the latest issues of Dakota Country and North Dakota Outdoors. I wonder if I am the only subscriber in North Carolina?! Anyhow, the April issue of Dakota Country has an excellent guest editorial titled "Fowl Weather Friends" by Tom Doering of Bismarck. It opens like this: "I wish that the characterization could be pay hunter and non-pay hunter, instead of resident and nonresident." I couldn't put it better myself.


----------



## NDhunter (Mar 24, 2002)

I am out in NC (not really by choice) and I read up on ND Outdoors online at the ND Game and Fish Home page every couple of months. What part of NC are you from? Nothing like ND is it? Don't spread the good word about ND too much, that is why it is so nice--it is a well kept secret. I meet people from all over the US every day and I do tell them how great it is, but I always tell them about the winters, and they usually say "You can have it."


----------

